# Federal government targets sportsmen’s dollars to reduce def



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't seen this mentioned in any other game and fish web sites and or news papers. I got this from the Arizona Game and Fish web site. It may be interesting for us to see just what is going on with the excise tax money that we pay on our hunting, fishing, and outdoor gear. Remember they are just talking or looking at it right now but to me and the way that I see our Representatives work it is a cash cow for them to raid.

http://azgfd.net/artman/publish/NewsMed ... icit.shtml


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Federal government targets sportsmen's dollars to reduce*

This thing has been around for a couple weeks. I was waiting for someone to pick it up. All the red states are covering the story. You'd think there was an election close or something.

The Office of Budget and Management (OBM) makes recommendations, a proposal, to balance the budget. The proposal is sent to the House of Representatives. Anything sent by the White House to the present House of Representatives will go directly to file 13.

If you read the 394-page report cuts are being proposed on everything, all facets of our lives.

I don't care, I'm moving to another country anyway, looking at North Dakota.


----------

